# Lost my Emotions!



## GHNelson (22 Sep 2014)

Not the Earth Wind and Fire Emotions!
Something not quite right....since I had those Pop-ups!
Plus the comments bar is white instead of black....Im on the Dark Style display!
Anyone got a clue?
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## tim (22 Sep 2014)

If you ask most women men don't have emotions  sorry hoggie couldn't resist


----------



## GHNelson (22 Sep 2014)

lol ha ha !


----------



## kirk (23 Sep 2014)

I have motions does that count?


----------



## GHNelson (23 Sep 2014)

Only if you get to the loo in time!


----------



## Lindy (24 Sep 2014)

What a bunch of morons . You are passionate about your tanks and thats an emotion. It's maybe not the emotion woman are hoping for though I suppose.


----------



## tim (24 Sep 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> What a bunch of morons . You are passionate about your tanks and thats an emotion. It's maybe not the emotion woman are hoping for though I suppose.


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2014)

ldcgroomer said:


> What a bunch of morons . You are passionate about your tanks and thats an emotion. It's maybe not the emotion woman are hoping for though I suppose.


Sorry Lindy
Obviously you have the wrong end of the stick!
Emotions....the little faces that are displayed...like the one above from tim!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Lindy (24 Sep 2014)

Sorry I wasn't commenting on your original post but on tim and kirks posts. Sorry for hijack


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2014)

I would put a hearty laugh but I cant.....no problem!
Lindy


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Sep 2014)

Is it just the emotions thats missing hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2014)

Yes....although the type in section used to be black and is now white?


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Sep 2014)

So you haven't accidentally turned off the rich text editor then. Dunno boss, its s mystery


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2014)

Where is that then?
Don't think so!


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Sep 2014)

Theres a button just above the text box with a pic of a page and a spanner, that turns it off. When its off it says "use rich text editor" below the text box. On responsive light the text box turns yellow instead of white when its switched off
Hope that makes sense


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2014)

lol...don't have that either!
 All gone!


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Sep 2014)

Have you installed a popup blocker that could be interfering with it? maybe switch it off and see if your emotions come back. 
Pm london dragon a link to this thread and see if he can help


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2014)

Cheers Andy
May do later!
Thanks for your help!
hoggie


----------



## Andy Thurston (24 Sep 2014)

No worries
Have you tried typing ""
It wont help your problem but at least you can send lindy that hearty laugh
Cant believe its done that
: lol : but remove the spaces


----------



## GHNelson (24 Sep 2014)

Oh...... LOL good one!


----------



## GHNelson (22 Nov 2014)

That works...still a mystery though!


----------

